# personalised T-Shirts



## DeanS (Dec 7, 2016)

Hello!

i'm new to this whole thing, tried to do it a while ago but failed so trying again. Just wondering how to make personalised shirts that the customer could personalise. So for example the shirt says "IS THE BEST NAME" and when the customer fills out the box with their name it will say "BILL IS THE BEST NAME" for example! I'm using shopify so something that could integrate with this would be good

Thanks!!


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

If I understand your post, it sounds like a perfect job for vinyl. You can have the template loaded on your computer and customize with each name. Then just cut, weed and press.

Another option might be ink jet (JPSS) or laser (Image Clip) paper if you are doing these tees in white or light colors.


----------



## Mountain31 (Apr 18, 2017)

DeanS said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We use vinyl for this. It is great for 1-10 shirts at a time, and you can customize each name as you print. Vinyl is heat press material. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

This can be done easily with DTG. We load the basic design and then insert whatever the client wants. This makes it possible to do one at a time as well as adjust the scrpt to individual's desires. There is no expense incurred as printing is done only after a sale and payment. A DTG provider might be your most flexible and least expensive in the long run.


----------



## needtshirtsnow (Jun 2, 2016)

We would use DTG but are considering adding on vinyl. Vinyl seems like it is more time consuming.


----------



## houjianisharon (Apr 20, 2015)

DeanS said:


> Hello!
> 
> i'm new to this whole thing, tried to do it a while ago but failed so trying again. Just wondering how to make personalised shirts that the customer could personalise. So for example the shirt says "IS THE BEST NAME" and when the customer fills out the box with their name it will say "BILL IS THE BEST NAME" for example! I'm using shopify so something that could integrate with this would be good
> 
> Thanks!!


Besides vinyl, you can try rhinestone transfer. With the bling design of rhinestones, you can also get a personalized shirt.

It's Sharon from CSTOWN, we did rhinestone transfers things for 10 years, and it is so popular among our customers. If you are interested in the little bling things, you can try.

Hope my answer can help you.

Sharon from CSTOWN.


----------

